# Help Identify Older Shelby bike with Orline Engine - can't find serial number



## Pitt (Apr 9, 2018)

Please help. Received this bike from older family member who received it in trace many years ago. No idea how it is pieced together with the orline engine and other pieces since I can't find a similar looking bike online...I cant find serial number on the bike on morrow or underneath crank. ( Do I need to sand away paint? ) Morrow just has "f and s d kome 1 super". Any help would be great.I have more pics if needed and can take any that are requested to be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## bike (Apr 10, 2018)

Clean unit-Motor is aftermarket to the best of my knowledge- could have been put on by the dealer when new.  The front fender has to be short for the motor to go on, check if it is a factory edge or has been cut.
2cents


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 10, 2018)

Serial number may be on left rear drop out. Looks early 60s. I agree a clean bike with aftermarket motor. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 10, 2018)

Serial number may be on left rear drop out. Looks early 60s. I agree a clean bike with aftermarket motor. V/r Shawn


----------



## Pitt (Apr 10, 2018)

bike said:


> Clean unit-Motor is aftermarket to the best of my knowledge- could have been put on by the dealer when new.  The front fender has to be short for the motor to go on, check if it is a factory edge or has been cut.
> 2cents




Thanks. I can't tell, it's looks pretty clean but I also have the original fender.


----------



## Pitt (Apr 10, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Serial number may be on left rear drop out. Looks early 60s. I agree a clean bike with aftermarket motor. V/r Shawn




Thanks! I'll check there...is it possible that the serial number is under the paint? I just don't want to sand away paint for no reason under the "crank" hub. Sorry, not sure what that is called.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 10, 2018)

Pitt said:


> Thanks! I'll check there...is it possible that the serial number is under the paint? I just don't want to sand away paint for no reason under the "crank" hub. Sorry, not sure what that is called.



I'm not talking about the crank. Look at where the rear axle attaches on the left side of the bike. Above where the axle sticks through you may find some numbers. V/r Shawn


----------



## whizzerbug (Apr 10, 2018)

cant help with serial # but there 2 stroke gas/oil mix  I think they were called chicken power


----------



## Pitt (Apr 10, 2018)

whizzerbug said:


> cant help with serial # but there 2 stroke gas/oil mix  I think they were called chicken power



Ha, thanks.


----------



## Pitt (Apr 10, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm not talking about the crank. Look at where the rear axle attaches on the left side of the bike. Above where the axle sticks through you may find some numbers. V/r Shawn




Thanks! I wasn't clear in my response but that was just a question about where to look...thank you though because I found the serial number!!

Can someone help with the serial number L287811 on left rear dropout??


----------

